# [Rota] Vergelter Pala



## Horstinator90 (10. September 2013)

Huhu,

da ich vor kurzen mit WoW angefangen habe und mir das Spiel viel Spaß macht bin ich aber ein bissien am Verzweifeln. Ich bin als Main ein Tank, mit Itemlevel 519, Meine Gilde ist mit mir mehr als zufrieden wie ich Tanke, da ich aber auch mal Damage machen will Hab ich mir ein Vergelter Set zu gelegt. Der hat Itemlevel von 496, Ich weiß zwar nicht viel aber immer hin etwas. So wenn ich als Vergelter bin fahre ich nur 50-60k DPS und das ist viel zu wenig. Da ich in der Gilde nur Healpala habe hab ich keinen zum Fragen.

Lùnamaré @ Lordaeron - Community - World of Warcraft

Das ist mein Char vllt sieht ihr an den Glypen oder Skillung was falsch ist

Kann mir einer vielleicht mal eine Rota sagen wie ich das machen soll


----------



## Monkonius (10. September 2013)

Eine wirkliche Rota gibt es nicht.
Es gibt eine Prioritätsliste!
Wichtig ist das du immer Inquisition an hast. Das bringt den größten DPS Gewinn. 
Des weiteren kommt dann der Aufbau der heiligen Macht.
Diese füllst du mit mit den Hauptattacken: Kreuzfahrerstoß (Einzelgegner) Hammer der Rechtschaffenheit (ab 4 Gegnern) dann Exorzismus und Richturteil. Solltest du 5 Heilige Macht haben und deine Inquisition noch mindestens 7 Seks aktiv sein (+- 1-2 Sekunden abhängig von deiner Tempowertung) haust du auf den Gegner das Urteil des Templers (bei mehr als 4 Gegner Göttl. Sturm) womit du 3 Heilige Macht verbrauchst. 
Bei Kampfbeginn den Wächter zünden und nach ca. 5seks die Flügelchen

Und nochmal in Kurzform:

3 Heilige Macht aufbauen -> 
Inquisition (immer aktiv halten) ->
Wächter der Urarlten Könige ->
5 Seks nach Wächterzündung die Flügelschen ->
5 Heilige Macht aufbauen (Kreuzfahrerstoß = Hammer der Rechtschaffenen - Richturteil - Exorzismuss) ->
Urteil des Templers oder Göttlicher Sturm->

Je nach T-Set Bonus wechselt die Priorität der Heilige Macht AUfbau Atacken.

Warum du wenig Schaden machst muss auch nicht unbedingt an der ((Rota)) liegen sondern an der Waffe. Wenn du ne schlechte Waffe hast machst du schlechten Schaden. 

Ansonsten schön Umschmieden auf jeweil 7,5% Trefferwertung und Waffenkunde.

Statprio bis Itemlevel 500: Stärke -> Trefferwertung (7,5%) = Waffenkunde (7,5%) -> Tempo -> Meisterschaft -> Krit. Trefferwertung
Statprio ab Itemlevel 500: Trefferwertung (7,5%) = Waffenkunde (7,5%) -> Tempo -> STärke -> Meisterschaft -> Krit. Trefferwertung

Oder hier nachlesen: http://www.vanion.eu/world-of-warcraft/guides/vergelter-paladin-klassenguide/374/1/einleitung/


----------



## Horstinator90 (10. September 2013)

Also als Waffe habe ich diese hier:

Immaculate Pandaren Broadaxe - Item - World of Warcraft

So wie du es beschreibst spiele ich ja schon, Inquisition hoch halten und heilige macht farmen... aber warum fahr ich dann so wenig? kann das an meinen 458er Hose bzw. an meine 2 schmuckitems die 471 sind liegen?
Achja mein set ist komplett VZ, Sockelt und umgeschmiedet


----------



## Monkonius (10. September 2013)

Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast können wir heute Abend mal zusammen an die Puppe dann schau ich mal mit drauf. Vielleicht fällt mir ja nen Fehler auf.


----------



## Horstinator90 (10. September 2013)

Joa heute abend sollte ich zeit haben..  bist du auch auf Loraeron?


----------



## Monkonius (10. September 2013)

Battletag: monk#2299
kannst ja adden.
muss leider weiter arbeiten


----------



## Horstinator90 (10. September 2013)

is bei mir genau so 

 werde dich heute abend adden


----------

